# First Tank - 18x18x24 - With Waterfall



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I have been posting pictures and updates in my build thread for a few weeks but since this tank is mostly done being constructed and I am now just fixing things up and waiting for the plants to grow in and stabalize I thought I would create a new thread here and post weekly ( maybe less often depending on what has changed ) updates!

For those interested my build thread is here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...18x24-exo-terra-waterfall-complete-guide.html


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

August 30th 2012


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

September 11th 2012


----------



## Kempire (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow. Looks great! I wish I could pull that off. I am very new to all of this, so I am just waiting for my viv to "establish" but mine is weak. I'm up in Canada, with limited resources, so it will take me some time. Keep this thread going, I would love to see the progression. Have you added your micro fauna yet? I just ordered my springs to get things mOving.

Mike


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank You! The biggest thing I have learned is not to get discouraged. When I first started building and even after construction was finished I still couldn't see how I was going to make the tank look good. Just keep playing keep moving stuff and be patient. I am hoping that in several months I will have all the plants healthy and growing happily. I have added springtails from a culture that I am keeping outside the tank. Once a week I add a few more building up the population.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

I think your viv is beautiful. I love your photography skills as well!
Nice job!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

tfox799947 said:


> I think your viv is beautiful. I love your photography skills as well!
> Nice job!


Thanks, only problem with the photos is sometimes they don't resize correctly and make the thread hugeeeeee. 

If you want to see my other photos (not frog related shameless plug) :
A Shot A Day


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Ah little one, apparently you've got your DSLR figured out  nice photo's

yes, your photos are HUGE! But the 4 inches of your tank that I can see on my screen look great! jk... your tank looks great


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha thanks, when I get a chance I will try to resize the photos.


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

This is amazing! You don't have step by step kinds of pictures do you?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I believe this is the finest "First Viv" I have ever set eyes on! This absolutely screams, "Thumbnails!!". Your Variabilis will love it. I can't wait to see your 15th viv!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sadly this viv is soon to be no more  I have lost the battle with the nemateans and snails. They have destroyed what was a really nicely grown in tank. I will soon be gutting the tank and bagging and trashing everything inside it. Now I just have my fingers crossed that the rest of my tanks never are invaded by these nasty buggers.


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

How bad is it? Im surprised they have caused so much damage that you need to take it apart...do you have any pics? Last posted are from a year ago. Sorry to hear


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I will get some new pics up to show the damage. At any given time you can see no less than 30 worms. It is really nasty to look at. No matter how many I kill more come and although they don't seem to harm the frogs the tank is now void of sprintails and I am afraid they will be competing with the frogs for flys. The tank will be replaced with 2 29 gallon verts with side opening doors which I am building right now.

It really does pain me to trash the tank because I spent so long building it but I can't keep the pests under control and I don't want them to spread to my other tanks.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Why? Nemertean have an effect only on microfauna, not on plants. Snails and nemertean are present in two/three of my vivs, but they do not do great harm. We expect to see the photos.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Why? Nemertean have an effect only on microfauna, not on plants. Snails and nemertean are present in two/three of my vivs, but they do not do great harm. We expect to see the photos.


The snails have been demolishing the plants, and despite trying to use lettuce to control their populations they come back so quickly it is a losing battle. It also seems to me that with no springtails acting as the janitors in the tank the build up of fungus and mold has increased.

More than anything I don't want to see worms everywhere everytime I look at the tank. Some sure, but these are everywhere.

I could probably keep the tank going but I am moving into a new house soon and have minimal space, so reducing the size of the tank so I can fit two on one stand plus getting rid of the infestation sounded like a good idea to me.


----------

